# Portola Valley RD construction...



## blehargh (Mar 17, 2004)

It's been cold and dark, so i haven't been riding much.sniff sniff...

but is the construction on portola valley done yet? 

anyone know? bueller bueller?

Thanks.
-don


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

last I heard it is suppose to be finished by late November. I haven't been out there in a couple weeks but that was last I heard.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I think the signs said it was going to be finished this week. Cross your fingers.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

*done*

fyi - I rode Portola Road today. The construction appears to be done, as long as they don't start anything new tomorrow.


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, finally! Thanks for the update, johnny.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

blehargh said:


> It's been cold and dark, so i haven't been riding much.sniff sniff...
> 
> but is the construction on portola valley done yet?
> 
> ...


Just about done. But not quite.

The road is paved now but with about a dozen unfinished mahole covers. There's about half an inch lip on each one of these.

Most of them are not in the bike lane so it's probably no big deal. It is a treacherous area though for the Spectrum ride which usually takes the whole road there.

francois


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*Sounds like it's rideable*

Is that a safe assumption?


----------



## jumpstumper (Aug 17, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> Is that a safe assumption?


Yeah, I was on it last Saturday, no problems.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Last time I was on Portola Road, there were orange traffic cones marking the unfinished manhole covers. They are not a problem for single riders, but big groups need to watch out for them.


----------



## JAishima (Apr 29, 2003)

*should be done now*



johnny99 said:


> Last time I was on Portola Road, there were orange traffic cones marking the unfinished manhole covers. They are not a problem for single riders, but big groups need to watch out for them.


Unless something has changed recently, all of the construction is done now.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

JAishima said:


> Unless something has changed recently, all of the construction is done now.


Cool, I can restart my loop.


----------

